# Installing Shower door - opening out of square by 3/4"



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen a door that can be adjusted that much.
Going to need to frame the opening I'd bet.
Even if you could adjust it some your going to end up with a 3/4 tapered gap and look like poop.


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I've never seen a door that can be adjusted that much.
> Going to need to frame the opening I'd bet.
> Even if you could adjust it some your going to end up with a 3/4 tapered gap and look like poop.


Framing? Are toy telling me that I need to remove my tiles, and reframe a new opening? Or is there a short cut / trick to this? 

I think I am going to add to measure twice cut once, plumb, plumb and plumb!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be framing 101.


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

Reframe? Are you telling me that I need to pull the tiles and frame a new opening? That doesn't sound feasible at this point. Do you have a trick?


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

I failed all my 101 classes! Did ok in my 202 classes though!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm afraid joe may be right. Most shower doors give you a little adjustment 
on each side but 3/4 may be out of the range. 

Maybe cut a PVC tapered wedge or something. 

However you do it, it'll surely be noticeable.


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am going to give it a shot ... I once learned the difference between a DIYer and a Pro is the pro knows how to cover their gaffs! wish me luck ... Will post when I am done.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I would at least hope that one side is level - and that will be the hinge side. Make your adjustment on the other side.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

would it be possible to add in some framing, level and tile it and buy a smaller door?


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

Almost done .... I think I can make some additional adjustments on the doors ...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to check the hole for that shower control is big enough to get the screws in the trim plate.
Sure looks small.


----------



## aaldrich55443 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Joe ... Darn it .... Another rookie mistake i am afraid!


----------



## randen89sc (Jan 25, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Might want to check the hole for that shower control is big enough to get the screws in the trim plate.
> Sure looks small.


Good call I did same thing and had to drill and cross my fingers I hit the threads through my tile!! I hit first try!i have 48" as well but really want to do a single glass door.


----------



## jakmilwaukee (Feb 11, 2013)

Where did you buy your enclosure? A lot of manufacters make shower doors that will fit an "up to" opening... It requires a little cutting on you part but in the end it will end up plumb and sqaure


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Using a tile bit in a Roto Zip is the easyest way to open up a hole like that.
Do not ask me how I know that.


----------



## jakmilwaukee (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose its already done... How's it look?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you could take the doors to a glass place and have them trimmed.


----------



## jakmilwaukee (Feb 11, 2013)

Shower glass is tempered and you cannot fabricate it at all once it is done... You cannot have the glass trimmed down


----------

